# 7mm-08 or 25-06?



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm trying to decide between the 7mm-08 and the 25-06 for my next rifle. It will be used mainly for deer. I have a 30-06 and a .243 already so I'm looking for an inbetween caliber.

If you had to choose between these two which one would you choose and why? Any brand preference? 

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Easy.....25-06 Browning 1885

Most accurate firearm in the world..... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.280 remington. The most deadly dear gun out there. Basically a 7mm bullet with a 30-06 cartridge. But If your only going with your 2 choices I would say 25-06.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you prefer a long or short action? Bolt, lever, auto, single shot? Do you hand load or use only factory ammo? There isn't any practical difference in the effectiveness of these cartridges. With a proper bullet and decent bullet placement, either cartridge will kill any deer that you shoot.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I would go with the 7mm-08. Actually that is one of the next calibers I am looking to buy a rifle for. Those who I have talked to that own one have only had good things to say about it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Both are good calibers. I'm what you might call a bit of a 7mm fan, especially short action 7mm like the 7mm-08, .284 Winchester, or 7mm WSM. Over the years I've really started to like light rifles more and more. Short actions save weight. 7mm gives you a good variety of bullet weights to choose from, all having very good ballistic coefficients. The more I hike and carry a rifle, the more I want it to be light and easy to handle.

My favorite rifles would be:
Weatherby Ultra Lightweight @ 5 3/4 pounds
Remington Model 700 Titanium @ 5 1/4 pounds
Remington Model 700 Alaskan Ti @ 6 pounds
Browning A-Bolt Mountain Ti @ 5lbs 7oz
Used: Winchester Model 70 Featherweight @ 6.5 lbs

The titanium models can all be had in standard versions too for quite a bit less money and about 1.5 pounds more weight. All are offered in 7mm-08.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Preferably a bolt action. Long or short. Factory ammo...I dont roll my own yet. I understand either one will do the job. Yes, bullet placement is paramount.

Just like some opinions from those who own one or both of these calibers as I do not.

I'm leaning towards a Cooper or maybe a Kimber, too many options, know what I mean?

sawsman


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks threshershark, that's the kind of response I'm looking for!

How about the new Browning X-Bolt?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cooper...   ...I like those....

How about a Tikka ? They seem well priced and look good ?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Tikka also, good lookin gun too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My daughter shoots a Tikka .270, it's a fine firearm.

I have a 7mm-08 and a couple of 25-06s.

The 25-06 gained popularity fast and has been around longer than the 7mm-08 which was developed about 12 years later and didn't catch on too fast. With so many new calibers out there, especially the short mags, the 25-06 is starting to lose favor. Recently gunmakers have pulled the caliber from some models.

Comparing normal deer hunting bullets, say a 115 gr for the 25-06 and 140 gr for the 7mm-08, they share about the same trajectory, but the 7mm has more down range energy. Geeze, I love the 25-06, it's just inherently accurate at long ranges, but it just doesn't knock-em down like the 7mm-08 does. I can hit most any deer at 400 yards, but it better be a well-placed shot because the bullet has lost it's poop.

The short action 7mm-08 comes in some light weight, fast-shooting rifles like the Remington Model 7. The Model 7 is a great rifle, especially if you backpack hunt or hunt in rough terrain on foot. And the Remington triggers are great (and adjustable). Now they have the XCR trigger, suppose to be very crisp (and still adjustable). My 7mm-08 is a pump, a very fun and accurate rifle. My next 7mm-08 (or replacement) will be a Remington Model 7 with the XCR trigger.

My choice would be the 7mm-08.........Remington Model 7.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great info. Can you compare the 7mm-08 with the .270 or .280?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Great info. Can you compare the 7mm-08 with the .270 or .280?


That is my question too. For an inbetween 30-06 and 243, it would seem that 270 would be the ticket. For factory loads, there seems to be more available for 270 - I don't know though. In a day where we have Cabelas and Sportsmans, finding ammo isn't nearly what it used to be. Back in the day I had a 303 brit. That was a royal pain to find ammo. I'd be interested though - how the 270 would fit in when compared to the 7mm-08 and 25-06.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: .270 vs .280*

Uh-oh watch out for a post by Loke on this one!

.270 and .280 are very similar cartridges, both more powerful than the 7mm-08. Here are a few thoughts:

.270
-- Possibly the best deer cartridge ever made.
-- Very common, meaning you can get ammo easily even in the smallest towns and shops.
-- Great ballistics of the .277 bullets from 100 grains to 130 grains. 150 grain bullets are available but they are loooong.

.280
-- Slightly bigger bullet diameter of .284 (7mm) seems small, but accounts for a 5% bigger frontal area. This punches a bigger hole.
-- Similar ballistics, only common bullet weights are 140, 150, and 165. IMO this makes the .280 a better dual purpose rifle for those who hunt elk in addition to deer. Many will argue that a good shot from any high powered rifle will kill an elk, but it's a simple fact that results are more consistent on big, heavy animals with heavier, larger bullets.

Both are long action, which means you sacrifice some of the light weight goodness of the shorties. You can achieve similar and better results in a short action by going to the .270 WSM or 7mm WSM.

If I was buying a deer-only rifle today and wanted light recoil, it would likely be a 7mm-08 or .270. If I wanted a deer and elk dual purpose rifle with reasonable recoil it would be a .280. If I was after a deer and elk rifle for extended ranges, and could accept a bit more recoil as a trade off, it would be a 7mm WSM or .300 WSM.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Great info. Can you compare the 7mm-08 with the .270 or .280?


The 270 is a great all-around gun, many, including myself, have taken everything from antelope to elk with it. I've never shot a 280, but know it has about the same trajectory as the 270 but just a little more down range energy all things being equal. 7mm bullet selection for the 280 is broad, better than the 270 IMHO. The 270 has been around since 1925, the 280 was introduced in 1957. Maybe that's why the 270 is more popular.

Using the same 140 gr bullets the 7mm-08's trajectory and down-range energy is very comparable to the .270. The 7mm-08 kicks a little less too. What's nice about the 7mm-08 is it comes in a short action and you have the option to get one in a smaller, lighter package like the Remington Model 7.

Blah, blah, blah. They are all pretty close, the deer wouldn't know the difference. I have a lot of guns, geezus. My favorite................ a synthetic and stainless Remington Model 7 in .308 because it's light and quick handling, versatile and above all the bullets go where I point them and they go where I point them because it is the gun I shoot the most. It's all about bullet placement so practice, practice, practice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have no doubt that the 7mm-08, 25-06 and the 270 will take deer cleanly with good bullet placement. Thanks for the replies.

I think I'm leaning towards the 7mm-08 though. :mrgreen: 

The tougher choice to make is which make and model? The Remington model seven does look like a nice rifle also.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Both are terrific rounds and honestly you can't go wrong. The .25-06 is more varmint-oriented, but you already have a .243 that has lighter recoil for that. It takes a long action and is very fast and needs a long barrel. It is really a magnum .25 in performance, if not in name. 
The 7mm-08 is probably somewhat easier for a handloader to work up an accurate load for because of its less fussy short case, and is a known accuracy round in general, and comes in a short action and works with a shorter barrel. In most cases it can be lighter and handier if a lighter "mountain rifle" type is what you want.
Either with proper bullets will cleanly take deer if you do your part. Both are well-proven in that area as effective. I like both, have a .25-06, but would probably choose a light weight 7mm-08 if I were you right now - but I may change my mind tomorrow and go the other way... so I can feel your pain in the decision-making process - absolutely agonizing! *\-\*

I also have a .270 (_& .30-06 & .243_) and from my experience, I don't feel that the .270 Win. (_or .280_) is an "in-between" rifle in the sense you are looking for. They are _very_ close to the .30-06. The 7mm-08 and the .25-06 fill that bill much better, as does the .260 Remington and 6.5x55mm Swede.



> I'm leaning towards a Cooper or maybe a Kimber


Much depends on the rifle you want the caliber in. Many don't offer one or the other. Or perhaps you can't get a certain caliber in a certain model variation. 
For instance Cooper only lists the .25-06 in their Model 52 3-rd REPEATER. The 7mm-08 is only available as a Model 22 single shot. http://www.cooperfirearms.com/actions.html

Kimber lists the light short-action Model 82M in 7mm-08 and the 8400 Standard in .25-06 - both are repeaters.
http://www.kimberamerica.com/rifles/

Tikka lists both calibers. http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_rifles_main.htm

Remington lists the 7mm-08 in the slick little Model 7 in both the CDL version and the XCR Camo version. I think the latter is my favorite. http://www.remington.com/Products/Firearms/Centerfire_rifles/Model_seven/


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to have to go and fondle some of these choices to see which feels the best.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I'm going to have to go and fondle some of these choices to see which feels the best.


It is wise to fondle before taking ownership.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to go and fondle some of these choices to see which feels the best.
> ...


Ditto....let us know the results of that fondle...


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

7MM-08 hands down for me. Look at the long range ballistics. A 7-08 will beat a 25-06 in every catergory except muzzle velocity. Trajectory for a 140 gr 7-08, and 115 gr 25-06 are nearly identicle, with the 7-08 delivering ~ 400 ft/lbs more energy from ranges 200 - 300 - 400. Plus the added rigidity of a short action, plentiful brass for reloading (.308 to neck down) and a vast array of 7mm bullets to cater the gun to anything from varmints to elk, *a 7mm-08 is a clear winner over a 25-06 in my opinion!*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I went to Sportsmans today and fondled some guns. Their 7mm-08 selection was very limited, as a matter of fact they only had one 7mm-08 in a Ruger. I looked at the Kimber, Tikka and the Sako. I dont think you could go wrong with any of these rifles, all had very smooth actions and all three were very light and balanced very nicely. Out of those three though I think I liked the Sako Finnlight the best.

I prefer a wood stock and still want to look at the Coopers and the Remington Model Seven. I aslo want to wait for the Browning X-Bolt to come out and see how it feels.

Waiting patiently......................Will keep fondling....  

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oops....I went to Impact to-day and fondled a TIKKA 300WSM, I also like wood stocks. The gun is so light I wonder how the recoil is going to be... :shock: 
But the oops part: I forgot to ask about a 7mm-08 for you..... I'll keep looking so you can fondle...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks .45, Let me know if you run across some. It's fun to fondle!!

These lighter rifles I'm sure will have a little more kick.. no big deal.

I like to hunt in the steep and deep miserable type country so the lightness will be an added benefit.

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman:

Fondle the light Remington Model 7 CDL with its nice satin walnut wood and it will be the one you buy.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If the gun dealer doesn't have the 7mm-08 in the rifle you want in stock - they can easily order it in for you. The only problem may be that manufacturers do a production run of a certain caliber, and only so many in that according to popularity. So if the production run is sold out of the distributors warehouse, then you will have to wait for a new production run. 
So many .30-06, .270, 7mm Mag, .223, are made this is rarely an issue with these popular calibers.
I waited 9 months for a Marlin 1894 .357 rifle - but it was worth it.
I waited even longer than that for a Ruger 77/22M .22 Mag in stainless - go figure!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> ...it was designed to work well with the 18 1/2 inch barrel offered in the Model 788.


I've read a lot of negatives about the 788 compared to the 700, most relating to quality and durability. I'm just reading what I can and trying to sort through it, so I'd appreciate any comments touching on this. I'm not sure if Rem offers the 7mm-08 in the model 700, but I'm checking.

Also, I don't hear much about Browning rifles on this forum. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > ...it was designed to work well with the 18 1/2 inch barrel offered in the Model 788.
> ...


The 788 is a good firearm. I owned a couple - .308 and .223. They compare to the 700 in accuracey, but not durability. A lesser number of 788s were made in 7mm 08 and 44 mag compared to all the other offerings, and they are getting hard to find in those calibers.

Remington offers the 7mm-08 in many versions of their model 700, 770 and model 7.

They quit making pumps and semi-autos in the the 7mm-08, too bad. I have a 7mm-08 pump and it is very quick-shooting and accurate.

If you want to shop online for a good selection of 788s. go to GunBroker.com or GunsAmerica.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 788 did offer an upgrade stock foir a few years, a small number in walnut, but I think the action and barrel remained the same throughout the different models.
788s in walnut, especially 30-30, 44 mag, or .222 calibers, are becoming more cherished by gun collectors and hunters.

The 788 bolt was soldered on with low-temp solder, the 700 with high-temp solder. High-temp solder has more tensile strength (if properly applied naturally).


Found this tidbit browsing:

...........three versions as to why the 788 was discontinued: 

1. It was more accurate than a 700, and therefore an embarassment to the company. 
2. They lost a huge lawsuit concerning the saftey mechanism and discontinued it for liability reasons. (I recall an excellent rec.guns post on this about a decade ago, which I cannot find.) 
3. It costs more than the 700 to make.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What about the Browning A-bolt II rifles? I've always thought they made great rifles, but I never seem to hear comments on them in this forum.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread more but...


> They compare to the 700 in accuracy, but not durability


This is much more true of 788s in the larger .308 head size case than the .222 & .223 Remington chamberings. These are no problem. My .222 has has untold rounds thru it with no problem and is a real accurate varmint killing machine. The safety is somewhat poor though. I love mine.

I hear the Browning A-Bolt is being discontinued and a new "X-Bolt" or something will be announced next year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Not to hijack the thread more but...
> 
> 
> > They compare to the 700 in accuracy, but not durability
> ...


Good point, they say the 788 in .222 and .223 is a 3500 round gun (before a re-barrel) and the .308 and 7mm-08 - 2000 rounds. My 788 in .308 made about 2000 rounds (mostly factory) before it started to "wander".


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

your 243 will do "almost" anything that 25-06 would do. (unless you use 120gr bullets) in which case you'd be better off with a 130 in the 7-08.

a 260 rem would be a great choice too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like my .243.

I'm still leaning towards the 7mm-08, just still trying to decide on the make and model. Then I'll have to choose a scope! 

Decisions, decisions, decisions...........

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 788 .243 in the short 18.5 in barrell that I shot for years and years. I used it as a deer rifle up here when I moved from Ca. back in 1980. In fact it took the largest deer I ever harvested. When I bought my 7MM I used it as my varmint rifle for probably 10 years before diving into buying dedicated varmint rifles. It was a real performer. I have no idea how many rounds went down that tube , but it had to be well over 5000.

Now back to the question. Either one of those (7mm-08 or the 25-06) would be a great rifle caliber. The 7mm-08 is starting to become popular with some of the distance shooters. In fact the .260 is also seeing a comeback with the distance boys and would be another great choice, but I hear that the brass can be hard to find. Which one to buy ????? I love those 7MM bullets. One of the better BC's aound. So if I was looking I think I give the 7mm-08 a try. Tough ??????? Good luck with your choice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought I would resurect this post. It took me awhile to decide and I finally did it... bought me a 7mm-08. To make it even better I decided to get the Cooper in the Custom Classic model!!  It should be here in about a week, I'll post pictures when I finally get this beautiful rifle. Now I have to decide on a scope worthy to sit atop it!

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You have made a great selection. Good on ya. Cooper has a great reputation. I would love to own a Cooper Varminter.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

This has been a great thread. 7mm-08 is one of the possible candidates for my next toy purchase. .25-06 is another but I've been lusting for the 7mm-08 more. I can't decide if I want that first or not. I've been pondering over a .257 Weatherby and a .325 WSM lately too. I'm thinking I'll probably use the -08 more, and it's such a pleasant shooting cartridge.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It finally arrived!!!! What a beauty! A Cooper Custom Classic! 



















I topped it with a 1,7 X 10 X 42mm Swarovski scope!

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A Cooper .??.. :shock: :shock:..... WOW !  

I wish those picture's were bigger so I could 'cop-a-feel'..... :mrgreen: 

What caliber ?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a 7mm-08 bolt action single shot in a Model 22!!

Yeeeeee Hawwwwww!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just about had it leaning on my cheek !!   

I've got a rifle coming my way this year, just cause I deserve one.....I may go for the same thing except in 25-06.....What are you looking, about three months and do you order direct from Cooper ?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The 25-06 comes in a different model but it does come in a repeater.

Look at Hendershots.net...... If you order one from Cooper it could take as long as six months to a year.

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....and, good luck with that...


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful rifle! _O-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Not only is she a beaut........



















She's a shooter too!!










Four shots at 65 yrds, not too shabby with factory fodder.

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice piece, beautiful rifle. 

I would put a fiberglas stock on that shooter....................and give me that wooden one!


----------

